# Anyone Seeing any Bears yet?



## red wolf (Apr 1, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone is seeing any bears this spring summer yet?


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

red wolf said:


> Just wondering if anyone is seeing any bears this spring summer yet?


We have had one around the neighborhood, had to put the bird feeders and garbage cans away. Lots of reports on our local FB page....Higgins lake. Pretty normal here.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

We had one leave a gift in the front yard Friday night


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

there is one being chased around Midland by police currently. 

Up at camp over the weekend and there were tracks. They are awake.


----------



## red wolf (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for all the feedback. I had one all deer season in my plots through dec. I just wondering when not if he will show up again lol


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I did after mentioning having to go West on I 696 to pick up some Heart Guard for the hound and mentioning traffic....

When she needs to deal with it on a daily basis until November....lol

Go back into hibernation....


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Bears are out.
http://upnorthlive.com/news/local/d...after-bear-attacks-in-sault-ste-marie-ontario


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

My Game Cameras had 2 back on April 19, a Sow with her 4 Cubs and another about 5 hours apart on 2 different Cams daylight hours. This the 2nd year, this Sow has been around and the cubs are growing last year was their first as small as they were.

Newaygo1


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

I just took screenshot of post I made Thursday on my 1st sighting for 2018, it was a dandy.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Surprisingly I haven't seen any yet. Although my dogs had there nose to the wind alot last evening. Usually that means the bear are around. I'll have to check my cameras today.


----------



## kstout (Dec 26, 2005)

*I've had a little one here several times around my bird feeders. Looks like maybe 90 pounds. Mecosta county, near Big Rapids

*


----------



## justincasei812 (Dec 30, 2012)

Had one in camp over the weekend NE Michigan. Feeders were empty but the bear just wanted to check to make sure.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

Yep - they're out of hibernation...

Trashed my bird feeders on April 25th:










Got one on camera April 27th:










Tipped over an empty turkey feeder last night:










One of our buddies has enough preference points to draw the first hunt and is applying for a permit this week. Elaine and I are applying for another preference point.


----------



## fanrwing (Jul 31, 2010)

There’s a bear in a tree in a yard near downtown Grand Rapids


----------



## john decker (Jan 21, 2010)

wife said one was sighted near Coopersville recently.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Checked cameras, nothing yet.


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

Here is the latest on the Grand Rapids one. http://www.woodtv.com/news/grand-rapids/grpd-black-bear-spotted-roaming-on-west-side/1157194210
I have lived up here in Mason county just shy of ten years have only seen one.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

Neighbor a mile down the road sent my wife a picture yesterday of one in their back yard. Got the bird feeders first then went to work batting the wind chimes. She said it was there for over an hour and then layed down watching the house which is when she took the picture.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

7&4 news had a story about a 125# treed bear in Grand Rapids today.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Yogi and Boo Boo are having a lot of fun up in McBain right now too. Most of our neighbors have them on trail cam over the past few weeks.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## otterc (Mar 20, 2016)

stickbow shooter said:


> View attachment 317968


Hopefully, that is not a bait log in a residential area


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

otterc said:


> Hopefully, that is not a bait log in a residential area


It's not. It's a trophy rock on a log for deer. The bear cruze threw my yard on there way to where ever they are heading.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

stickbow shooter said:


> It's not. It's a trophy rock on a log for deer. The bear cruze threw my yard on there way to where ever they are heading.


come on sticky, start baiting them bears so they stay over bye u


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

It's amazing how quick they grow. From about 3-4 lbs. at birth (IIRC) to about 70 lbs. in September.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

jr28schalm said:


> come on sticky, start baiting them bears so they stay over bye u


Na They hang around the area enough lol. At least until guy's start training.


----------



## FullQuiver (May 2, 2006)

Yep, I had one in the yard tonight.. Not liking seeing them here in the evening daylight... Must have smelled the bbq on the grill.. I know it would have brought me in for miles also..


----------



## PWood (Aug 6, 2004)

Cubs are growing fast. I like the white patch on the sows chest. Hope she passes on that trait.


----------

